
Telephone Terrorist - blasdel
http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0803091pranknet1.html
======
afed
So are they pranksters or terrorists? The most damage these guys did was trick
some morons into breaking some TV sets, and The Smoking Gun is raging against
them the way Perverted Justice attacks pedophiles. Overreaction?

